# Nürnberg für Adler or anyone else



## Erich (Dec 13, 2005)

actually this is a photographic check to see if these two images even come out or are so puny you cannot see them.

Lorenz Kirche era 1911 before it was almost blown away during the bombings-1945 where Nürnberg suffered some 90% destruction of it's Altstadt.


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2005)

second foto, this outside it's walls. Adler does this view look familiar ??


----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

Great fotos! I love oldtimes.......


----------



## evangilder (Dec 14, 2005)

They look good, E. Nice photos.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Erich said:


> second foto, this outside it's walls. Adler does this view look familiar ??



Actually that part of Nurnberg still looks that way today. It was all rebuilt after the war. I drive past that tower and wall every Sunday on my way to dance lessons with my wife. I will try and park my car at the Bahnhof on Sunday and take some pictures to compare. Can not make a promise though du to the fact that the Christmas markets are going on traffic is bitch and so is parking.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Just another side note on the other side of that wall and tower is now the area we call "The Wall" which is the red light district.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2005)

dance lessons?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Just for comparison until I take some pictures myself of this beautiful German city on Sunday here is some that I pulled off the internet. I feel really fortunate living so close to Nurnberg. It has so much history and is very beautiful. The wonderful thing about Nurnberg is the fact that they have blended the old part of town and the new part of town. It has the modern buildings as well as the old medieval style buildings it is very beautiful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> dance lessons?



Yes for the fun of it, me and my wife take dance lessons. We learned how to Wiener Walser, Foxtrot, Salsa, Jive, Tango, Cha Cha Cha, Rumba, and are currently working on the Paso Dubla (I probably spelled the name wrong but I like to call it the Zoro Dance [you know from the move Zoro where he dances with C.Z. Jones]). After our first course which was 9 weeks long, we enjoyed it so much and had so much fun together we signed up for another and now we are on our 4th course.


----------



## Erich (Dec 16, 2005)

I see they did a wonderful job on the Lorenz church to match up it's old likeness.............will be waiting for pics from your trip soon Adler


----------



## Pisis (Dec 17, 2005)

Looking forward to your pix, Adla.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Well Bad news guys. I will not make it to Nurnberg today. The weather is really bad and the roads are worse. Me and my wife are not going to take a chance and wreck our Jeep on the way to Nurnberg or back. The temps are very freezing and the roads are icy. Vis sucks also with the blowing snow.

I do live only a 30 minute drive from Nurnberg though so I will get there soon and get the pictures, I promise.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

im fine with that


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like a typical Nova Scotia winter. Hence the reason why I hate winter so.
Those are some nice pics there guys. I've never been to southern Germany.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Bavaria is beautiful. Some of the most beautiful country I have ever seen. Rivals to Alaska!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

never been to alaska but bavaria rocks!!!!! the nature and everything!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

"The hills are alive..."

Ok maybe not


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2005)

Adler I would rather have you safe along with the Mrs. than take a chance i horrid weather. Been in too many accidents, wrecking my vechiles thinking I could make it to a destination this time of year....

be safe and enjoy the weather from inside. How large is Ansbach anyway ?

great pic Pisis !

♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

Well Czech mountains are also fantastic.........


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2005)

Pisis that looks almost indentical to the headwaters of our Rogue river up by beautiful Crater Lake....gorgeous.

here is Mittenwald im Winter, at least on a clear day


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2005)

a small pic of one of the many Bayerische Haus done up in Luftmalerai. another reason to go visit southern Germany.... wintessed many homes and commercial buildings done up in this fashion in 1980.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

wait until i scan my pix taken in southern Germany some 5 years ago..... we stayed there one night when crossing from Italy.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2005)

Would love to see them Pisis !

here is something a little back on topic........old postkartes again


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

Damn great art! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Erich, Ansbach has a population about 35,000 people. It is not very big, but not that small either. It is the capital of Franken which is a province in Bavaria. It is actually a very beautiful town. I will see if I have some arial pictures of it and take some pictures also of the old part of town.

Nurnberg is just beautiful. It is one of the most beutiful cities I have ever seen. The Castle in Nurnberg is still standing and just amazing to go see.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

OK,so I scanned dem fotos and put up a separate thread! -> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=142419#142419


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2005)

I can jsut imagine what all of Bayern looks like right now with the snows............... a winter wonderland.

My daughter was there about 10 years ago but the tipe with her calss was so fast she can barely remember anything except the climb up to the old fortress/castle. this is of course an area that my wife and I would love to visit as well as the quaint towns along the Romatik-straße.

post away on the pics if you get a chance both of Ansbach and Nürnberg, etc....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

That I will Erich.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2005)

man after several booths of this my eyes would blow out......too much man, the brats though yes I could handle that and the smells ... Glühwein ... yeah !!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

That is the best part of the Weinachtsmarkt. The smell of the food. The Gluehwein, Brats, and schnupfnudeln.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2005)

Adler please explain to us what a Schnupfnudeln is please.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

It is Saurkraut and a type of potato noodle.


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2005)

think I like the idea on seperate plates please. Luv Spaetzle ............


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, Spätzle are great!
And these Shnoopfnoodlen look yummy also!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

They are very good. You have to eat it together too, that is the best way for it to taste. Spaetzle ofcourse is excellent as well.


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

Adler, this look a little different now ?? 8) pic taken in the early 1900's a little worse for wear it appears ....


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone have pictures of that famous castle in bavaria that looks like its from a story book? I think it was built by some mad king or something.


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

of course, have been there Sys. Neuschwanstein built by Ludwig II in Schwangau overlooking the Alpsee. His fathers castle estate sat on a knoll looking up to Ludwigs fairy land castle - aka Disney. The Marienbrücke has a fantastic image of the castle in profile. wish I had my old 1980 pics on digi scan(s).


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

oh heck why not it's an old postkarte of a town from ages past it seems...

Bad Kissingen


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2006)

Neat, but a shame that it has writing all over it.


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

ok something more in tune with what is going outside in the hills ......


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

Here you go syscom:














I must it is an odd place, especially inside. He even had a grotto made inside, he was certainly made but it still a pretty amazing place when you visit it.


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

Gnomey your last pic is looking off the Marien bridge that I mentioned.

the grotto is actually in his other place of residing or so it was said, Linderhof which is actually somewhat around the corner of the road in the Graswang valley. also in the Graswang valley a ways is his fathers Jagdhaus. Ludwig was not mad at all unless you call someone that spent the peoples monies in hordes for these lavish places. Excentric, nah, gay, yes he was but had an eye for oppulance.

If you ever take a visit make sure it is quite lenghty as Adler can confess, your eyes will pop out at all the richness of the German Baroque period outside and within the many Schloss and Catholic churches. the Luftmaleri on the outside of many, many of the upper Bayerische towns, Oberammergau and Garmsich of note. If I get the chance I am coming back..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

We spent the whole day there before heading back over the border to Austria. If you are in the area, it is well worth a visit if only to see the richness and oppulance of the place. If I was in the area again I would probably visit again.


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

did you by chance go into the old walled city of Füssen before heading into Austria ? I know one thing I am packing my road bike with me as the Alpenstrasse needs a good going over by me, maybe Ramsau and Oberstorf, actually all through Bavarian countryside would be fine with me, tour buses or not


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

No I did not. Is it nice, because if it is it would be somewhere I would visit on a return trip.


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2006)

have you been to Mittenwald ? outrageous is all I can say ! anyway heading south and east on the main hwy to the Mondsee which is neat, look up the hills for some wonderful old castles and the little town of Ratenberg famous for it's crystal carvings. We picked up some wonderful items here - cut glass, but never had the cahnce to see the castle fortress overlooking the small town

go back if you can E


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I will try, sounds pretty cool. Germany is one of the places I will have a look at for skiing at the end of January (some of the best snow conditions in Europe at the moment plus the fact it is easy enough to get too). The downside is I don't speak German (did French at school) but I'm sure I will manage.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2006)

Erich that picture from the early 1900's in Nurnberg. That part of the town is still standing and looking the same. I believe thought that it was rebuilt after the war brand new because just about all of Nurnberg was destroyed in WW2. I should be going there on Saturday hopefully (weather permitting of course) and I will try and take some pics like I said.

As for the Neuschwanstein Castle I have some good pics of it somewhere. I live only about 2 1/2 to 3 hours from it and have been there many times. I have some good aerial photos somwhere when we flew down there.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

Speaking of _Wartburg_... By the way, guess who is that kid. July 1992.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2006)

Great pic. That is a beautiful area there.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, I remember that very clearly, although I was 7. I remember that I rode a donkey uphill towards the castle and I remember those canons in the walls.
Fantastic place!


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2006)

as you can see although we get a bit older the old buildings don't change, the scenery on the other hand does and will ........ the revamping on that wall does not look like fun with some pretty shky looking scafolding


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes Erich, I assume it was under reconstruction when we were there so we weren't able to go inside. 
I noticed the fact that on both pix it looks same. 

Not all buildings look the same though.

For example, there is one church in Prague, called Emauzy. It was hit during an Ally B-17 B-24 air raid on Prague on 1st May 1945. The main tower was broken so it was restored inna different shape... Surprisignly... Most of the historical heritage was completely (literally) demolished by the Red criminals........


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2006)

interesting roof configuration Pisis.

yes I remember touring the Alt stadt of Wien back in 1980, much of it was of course rebuilt, the Dom with a new roof. Was able to view old pics of the devastation during the US bombings and then finally the worthless revengeful Soviet artillery bombardments. Sad, but still that old plans of the facdes had not been burned so the locals were able to rebuild. Same for Dresden with the dedication of the Frauenkirche this past year.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been to Wien this year. A very nice city. Just one day though, so we didn't see that much......


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2006)

a colourized version of an old Postkarte


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2006)

another


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 7, 2006)

The Neuschwanstein Castle is something else. I like the views of it on a nice autumn day, or after a snowstorm.

Thanks Gnomey.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lets see if anyone who lives in Germany, or has traveled there can guess the location of this "Festung".

I visited it back in 1988.


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2006)

Sys :

Würzburg ? great pics


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes that is the Palace at Wurzburg. My wifes goes to the University of Wurzberg. One of the top universities in Europe for Biology and stuff like that. The university is on the other side of the river from there and so are the US military posts including the headquarters for the 1st Infantry Division. 

Speaking of Nurnberg though, I am going there this afternoon and I will ask my wife to take pictures from the car. Next weekend though I have to go to Nurnberg to buy a new suit and I we will be walking around and I can take better pictures.

Possibly next week I will be going to Wurzberg to check on some things there. If I go I will take some pics of the castle today. If I do not go, I can ask my wife to do so, since she goes there every day.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2006)

You guys are good!

Wurzburg is a quaint old town. I was on a business trip there, while the 3rd ID was based there.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

actually I am a bit surprised I got it right............
Adler yes bring on some pics please and whatever else....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> You guys are good!
> 
> Wurzburg is a quaint old town. I was on a business trip there, while the 3rd ID was based there.



Quaint old town? It is a rather large city actually. There are several hundred thousand people that live there now. Not the largest city compared to Stuttgart, Frankfurt, Munich, Hamburg, and Berlin but it is quite large.

Not a surprise that I knew what it is, I have been to Wurzburg about 100 times over the last 20 years and only live a 45 minute drive from there and go there quite often and fly there atleast once a week.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 8, 2006)

with yer helo?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes we are a part of 1st Infantry Division and that is where the headquarters is, so whenever a General from the Division needs to go someplace which is all the time, we have to fly there to pick them up.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

ah Würzburg has an interesting history and was about bombed out in the war along with Nürnberg which felt a nasty aerial engagement on the evening of March 16/17, 1945. A two issue article was written up by friend Rod McK. in fly Past on this with special emphasis on one German crew and one RAF Lancaster crew


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2006)

I think Wurzburg was among the last of the larger cities in Germany to be bombed by the RAF. The hotel I stayed at had lots of pictures of the damage, all reffering to the bombing in Feb (maybe March) 1945.

Good thing the Festung (I believe its called Marienburg) was missed. 

Adler, you ever go to the museum they have there? Lots of interesting medievel artifacts are on display there.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

how was the Bocksbeutel ? the wine not the goats nutz 8)


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 8, 2006)

I enjoyed the German Beer. Not as good as a budweiser, but still tasty.

I really enjoyed walking around the old part of town. I think it was rebuilt after the war along its medeivel city plan.

I also discovered that German stores close early.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Good thing the Festung (I believe its called Marienburg) was missed.



Yes it is called the Marienburg and actually it was partially destroyed in the war. It had to be rebuilt. If you go there, they show the pictures of the partially destroyed palace and how they rebuilt it.



syscom3 said:


> Adler, you ever go to the museum they have there? Lots of interesting medievel artifacts are on display there.



Yes I have been there, but not in a very long time. I go to the city all the time but have not been to the museum in quite some time.



syscom3 said:


> I enjoyed the German Beer. Not as good as a budweiser, but still tasty.



LOL HA in your dreams!  



syscom3 said:


> also discovered that German stores close early.



That unfortunatly is true, but it is getting better now.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

The US beers suck and that is a fact ! Budvar how interewsting........well everyone has different tastes I suppose.

Würzburg old city was lost at least 90 % in the attack on Nürnberg on march 16/17. 1945 in an area bombing losing some 5,000 souls there. Würzburg had literally no industry so the tactics upon that city are a bit confusing as to why. Nürnberg lost it's railway and gas works on this raid as an earlier raid completly took out the Alt Stadt back in the first week of janaury 45.

I do think info is available from the Stadt archiv's from both cities to the public if Adler has the time to investigate.

One of the worst raids though in regard to losses for the RAF bombers in 1945 with 30 shot down

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes both Wurzberg and Nurnberg were bombed to almost nothing. Wurzberg myself I do not understand why, except maybe to shock and demoralize the people. The only reason I can think of is the fact that there were military instillations in the city. The 2 biggest however the Wehrmacht hospital and the airfield on top of the hill were virtually untouched. The Hospital is a US Army hospital today and the airfield is now the really large military installation that houses the 1st Infantry Division Headquarters.

I doubt anytime in the near future would I have time to seavh the Stadt Achives.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

Adler make a phone call esepcially to Nürnberg to see if they are open to the public ? Becaue of your standings in the US military you maybe to get better and faster access to them even by postal than say myself that would have to go through numerous channels being based in the states

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

I am actually sure the archives of the cities are open to the public. I will check and see, but I am not sure when I will have time to go and check them out.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

Adler I would be most interested and also if the local papers were up and running coering the devastating raid in march 45 ? Getting a copy made of that would be quite something take pics though when you are there and one of the those small fancy lebkuchen tins  

I have a mpa of the raid somewhere in my files and the downings somewhat marked or indicated by the German nf crews. quite an extensive battle oer many miles of territory


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

Like I said, I dont know when I will have time to go there, but if and when I will do so.


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2006)

yo I hear ya, wish we all had more time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2006)

That is a definatly true, and it goes by so quick also.


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2006)

Gruss aus Nürnberg !


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

neat picture Erich


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2006)

fun isn't it ! a very old greeting postkarte with some nice Schrift on the backside with an old postmark


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2006)

Acht Deutsches Sangerbundes Fest vom 27 bis 31 Juli in Nürnberg, to be exact.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeap that it is. Erich as promised I took some pictures of Nurnberg when I was there today. Most are from the car though because it was -15C and a storm was coming in, so we were trying to get home. Later when it warms up I will make some more trips there and actually go to the Castle and stuff and take more pictures of the old part of town for you.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice pics Alder, beautiful city.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

It truely is. Unfortunatly there are much better things to take pictures of there, I just did not get to them. The weather was crappy!


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2006)

actually this is a kick right up the butt, man I am starting to get Alt-Stadt seizures........  

great teasers Adler for more to come. interesting how void the road going in was; I am assuming first thing this morn ??

E ♫


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes that was early this morning. That was actually still about 30km out of Nurnberg and there is not much between Ansbach and Nurnberg.


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2006)

little quaint farm villages I suppose, but I am not clear what route you took to Nürnberg


----------



## Erich (Jan 14, 2006)

another oldie but goldie.

Adler ok the Scöner Brünnen has been rebuilt but how aobut the old buildings in the basckground.....yes or ... ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Erich said:


> little quaint farm villages I suppose, but I am not clear what route you took to Nürnberg



Yes just small little town between Ansbach and Nurnberg on B14.



Erich said:


> Adler ok the Scöner Brünnen has been rebuilt but how aobut the old buildings in the basckground.....yes or ... ?



Yes actually they have been rebuilt also. I was there today but in the Winter Time they cover the Brunnen with a box to protect it, so I was not able to take pictures of it today.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The weather was crappy!



Tell me about it. I walked all day in Vienna, we always had to go somewhere onna coffee or tea, it was like -20°C.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

It was -15C in Nurnberg.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Just like in Prague now..... Damn I'm starting to hate it. I'm really looking forward to Spring!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Naw I love the cold and snow. This is my favorite time of the year. If I want warm I will go to the Dominican Republic or some island like that, like I did last year.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

In fact, the only thing on Winter that I like is that I can play my favorite winter sports - ski, snowboarding, ice hockey, skating and snowball fights.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

and making love in the white stuff after you get out of a hot sauna !! 8) 

winter does have it's joys

send the snow here please !!!!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

Wish I had snow here, all I get is rain


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

well more then snow we have frozen brown shit lying all over the place...


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

Mossie think positive man, think positive ! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, if I stand still outside long enough, I'll start growing roots and become a protected tree in 80 years time


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

Well it has not snowed at all today, but there is still snow on the ground because it is too cold to melt.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2006)

At 5:30AM this morning, it was 31F in Calabasas. BRRR! My blood has thinned living in California, so that is really cold to me. I grew up in Wisconsin, where is gets REALLY cold. I moved to California to get away frm the cold. Hmm...it doesn't appear to be working.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm guessing parkas and mukluks aren't a very common sight in California.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2006)

hehe no. Oddly enough, Ug boots are very popular though.


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2006)

31F ah Eric perfect riding weather ............ 8) wheres my shades ? 35F here snow forecasted. I hope

Adler any more pics of Nürnberg or Ansbach in the snow ? heres an oldie

look familiar to you ?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

So here is the completed website with pix from my Vienna trip...... Ausflug nach Wien


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

No Erich no new pics yet, I just got back from Stuttgart about an hour ago. I will ask my wife to take pictures from the car today when we go Nurnberg for dance lessons.

We are hunkering down because the arctic front that hit Russia and Poland is supposed to hit us sometime between tonight and Tuesday.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 22, 2006)

Sturm und Drang nach Westen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeap it is supposed to arrive tomorrow or tuesday they are saying. The same arctic blast that hit Russia.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 22, 2006)

you wanted to say that hits czecho today?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Whats the temp like now there.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

currently -28°C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Well it only got to -18 C today. They were calling for -30 C tomorrow but it does not look like that is going to happen now.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

i saw in tv news that already some people died in germany because of the extreme chilling. and 150+ in poland!!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

and in Russia where this thing seemed to have originated from ........ ?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2006)

i think they don't count them...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes 5 died in Germany.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 25, 2006)

you have it worde down there than we do. i saw the last tv news and they said like bavaria and sachsen is f***ed up...


----------



## Erich (Jan 25, 2006)

funny I cannot seem to get anything on the net about European weather.....more cyberdemons. Here yes you got it, more freezing fog, 27F and damp which is turning to a slick ice crust barely seeable. will be fun driving around today on errands ...................yee hawwwwwwwwwww......!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2006)

It was pretty bad Pisis but it was okay. The lowest temp recorded in Bayern was -34 C.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2006)

photos ?? 8) freezing fog .............. what else ! 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jan 27, 2006)

Photos?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2006)

Where was that? Man, that looks cold!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 27, 2006)

Part Czecho, mostly Slovakia...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

That looks freezing (well it is), it is no where near that cold here (yet), still am waiting for some snow...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 27, 2006)

here in prague it isn't also as humongous as there but we have temperature certain degrees below zero as well......


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2006)

Boy, I'll happily take the 40C days we've been having here over that any day!! Way too cold for me!


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2006)

been there done that.........that sucks Pisis about the bedroom. what a cold wet mess. Looks like the guys are making some nice snow shelters in the bank for the night ............ NOT ! yep, part of the cold weather military training/mountaineering I go through every year. Just taught a class last night in fact

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

We did not get snow that bad during the Arcitc Front here in the Franken area of Bavaria. I think it was too cold to snow. As soon as the cold let up and it wamed up a bit it snowed for 36 hours straight. 

Quite warm today though with -3 C.


----------

